
The Wagon Wheel Effect Shows the Limits of the Human Brain - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/the-wagon-wheel-effect-shows-the-limits-of-the-human-brain/
======
gus_massa
No. It is just an effect of the sampling rate of the film, it is totally
unrelated to the brain. The other effects in the article have similar
explanations.

